# Sunny



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)




----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

merci ;-)


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice finnage =] I love his colors!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Alexanderismylife said:


> Nice finnage =] I love his colors!


Thanks!! Surprisingly I found him in the female section at walmart lol funny eh...I was like hrmmm nice HM for 2 dollars SCORE


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

oh wow lol your lucky then


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

He's very pretty!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

thanks guys  *hug*


----------

